# AudioControl LC 4.800 and Epicenter 600 Amps



## mcintoshi (Feb 22, 2011)

Selling my mint AudioControl amps. Look like new, come with everything including box, manuals, allen wrenches, ect. I ship fast and have been selling car audio on eBay for years. 

Used Audiocontol LC 4 800 4 3 2 CH Amplifier 800 Watts RMS | eBay

Used AudioControl The Epicenter 600 Car Amplifier 600 w RMS Mono | eBay


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Why are you selling? No one here has written a review on them and now there is a set for sale.


----------



## mcintoshi (Feb 22, 2011)

knever3 said:


> Why are you selling? No one here has written a review on them and now there is a set for sale.


Cool amps, look great, sound great, I just stumbled across a NOS McIntosh MCC204 and had to grab it. These were installed in a small coupe, way more power than I needed for a simple 5 speaker system.


----------



## mcintoshi (Feb 22, 2011)

Updated Listings:

AudioControl The Epicenter 600 Car Amplifier 600 w RMS Mono LNIB | eBay

Audiocontol LC 4 800 4 3 2 CH Amplifier 800 Watts RMS LNIB | eBay


----------

